# Wanting to be a emt/firefighter



## petiteEMT (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm starting my emt training in a month and want to do firefighter training but I am tiny..I weigh about 105 lbs and am on 5'...is it possible for me to do this? & what types of training should I do to be ready for it...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Generally decent amount of physical fitness and the ability to lift and carry a lot of weight.  

BTW, one of my former partners was smaller than you and had come back from battling ovarian cancer.  If Irene could handle EMS, I'm sure you can.  Fire....it'll depend on the department and your determination level.  Any further questions, feel free to let me know or send me a private message.


----------



## atropine (Dec 15, 2011)

Well start by taking the CPAT, then you will get an idea of what you need to work on prior to spending anymore time and money on your futher goals.


----------



## fit4duty (Dec 20, 2011)

Well the most important question you should be asking yourself is are you prepare to suffer though the pain and time it is going to take to get yourself in a position to overcome the disadvantages of your small stature. Not saying it can't be done - because you can. But understand the commitment required to make it happen. To overcome your height, weight and subsequent leverage disadvantage you will have to become very strong.

The 50th percentile weight for female ff is 67.7 kg (148.9lbs)
The 50th percentile height for female ff is  167.5cm (5'6")

http://www.childergo.com/FireFighterAnthropometry.pdf

Not impossible - just difficult.

Get strong enough to overcome your genetics.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 21, 2011)

It will be an uphill battle for you, but its absolutely possible.

The failure rate for females taking the CPAT is very high around here, but ive seen some smaller gals kill it.

Upper body strength is the name of the game.  With proper training you will be fine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 21, 2011)

If fire is your goal, work for it and don't let anyone stop you or tell you otherwise. Along with fire certs, getting your EMT cert is required for most if not all fire jobs. However to be competitive paramedic is often something that they look for. You may not work as a medic but with the huge number of applicants for fire jobs the people with a medic card tend to be at the top of the list. You're just starting so take it one step at a time and continue to work at it.

Just think like Thomas the Tank Engine. "I think I can, I think I can".


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 21, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> It will be an uphill battle for you, but its absolutely possible.
> 
> Upper body strength is the name of the game.  With proper training you will be fine.



Upper body strength and mindset. It may sound cliche but you have to believe you can do it and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> It will be an uphill battle for you, but its absolutely possible.
> 
> The failure rate for females taking the CPAT is very high around here, but ive seen some smaller gals kill it.
> 
> Upper body strength is the name of the game.  With proper training you will be fine.



Not just upper body strength. Everyone I saw fail CPAT failed in the beginning on the stair machine--it smokes your legs.

Start working on total body strength and build up a lot of endurance. The best female firefighter I know is about 5ft tall and maybe 120lbs. Chick used to be a tumbling/stunt cheerleading instructor and she can work circles around the guys.


----------

